# Fassone:"A luglio Milan quasi al completo".



## admin (18 Maggio 2017)

Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".

*Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Mamma mia , FaXone è un drago


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2017)

Benissimo.

E' stato sempre un mio cavallo di battaglia anti condor: costruire o peggio stravolgere una squadra ad agosto è pura malafede.


----------



## Black (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Fassone N1!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> E' stato sempre un mio cavallo di battaglia anti condor: costruire o peggio stravolgere una squadra ad agosto è pura malafede.



Perche Galliani era un incompetente , semplice.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Maggio 2017)

spero che i 3/4 siano 6 giocatori come minimo


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Quel quarto mancante sarà riservato ad un colpo grosso a prezzi di realizzo. Ruolo? Probabilmente a centrocampo. Vediamo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Ottimo, finalmente si ritorna a lavorare seriamente.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Maggio 2017)

E' tanto brutto quanto competente


----------



## Igniorante (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Frasi commoventi, rispetto alla melma a cui eravamo abituati prima


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Maggio 2017)

Da anni si faceva la squadra ad Agosto e si cominciava il campionato con la squadra che non si conosceva...che vergogna.


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



a fine agosto si fanno i migliori affari (cit.)


----------



## Henry (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Dichiarazioni molto promettenti. Bene.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo".



Benissimo..finalmente una società seria che lavora per il bene del Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2017)

A quest'ora Galliani avrebbe già detto "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno", dopodiché Montella, al ritiro, si sarebbe ritrovato con zero acquisti, salvo i saldi di fine agosto, a metà tra il riciclo di denaro e le mazzette agli amici procuratori.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



Fondamentale anche aumentare il monte stipendio. E' sempre stato un mio grande cavallo di battaglia in questi anni, a dispetto dei fan di football manager. Stipendi alti = rosa competitiva. Non ci sono altre vie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



Praticamente un anti Galliani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



Bravo Fassone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2017)

Umh, non mi convince per nulla 

com'è possibile prendere qualcuno se prima non parte qualcuno?
poi una squadra seria si assembla a fine agosto, mendicando esuberi,

Non mi convince nemmeno la parte sul preventivato disavanzo per la prossima stagione,
parrebbe che lo voglia generare dall'acquisto di giocatori e non da commissioni fra procuratori e mediatori per l'acquisizione di cessi a parametro zero, 
questo della gestione di una società calcistica di livello non ha capito una mazza, 
lo voglio proprio vedere alle prese con la fiscalità turca... sempre che abbia la saggezza di continuare la strada aperta da Galliani con l'acquisizione dei migliori giocatori di quel campionato.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2017)

up


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Maggio 2017)

Grandissimo marco


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Maggio 2017)

Tutto giusto ma i ricavi DEVONO assolutamente aumentate ora che siamo cinesi e possiamo espandere il brand in Oriente tra le tante cose. Mi aspetto grandi ricavi sinceramente, non vorremmo andare in perdita ogni anno?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia , FaXone è un drago



Lo stadio in cantiere pronto entro 4 anni...Alleluja!!!

E bene anche la capienza, altro che la scodella dei gobbi


----------



## siioca (18 Maggio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ma i ricavi DEVONO assolutamente aumentate ora che siamo cinesi e possiamo espandere il brand in Oriente tra le tante cose. Mi aspetto grandi ricavi sinceramente, non vorremmo andare in perdita ogni anno?



Se vai in Champions ti entrano in cassa almeno tra i 60-70 milioni, vedi Napoli, senza contare stadio e sponsor.


----------



## wfiesso (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



Sono troppo di parte se dico che quando parla è sempre chiaro e deciso? Forse ero solo.abituato malissimo prima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sono troppo di parte se dico che quando parla è sempre chiaro e deciso? Forse ero solo.abituato malissimo prima



Al di là dello schifo di prima, a livello comunicativo è davvero una bomba di dirigente. Io non me lo aspettavo così, sono piacevolmente sorpreso.

Ovviamente poi saranno i fatti concreti ad essere giudicati. Ma per ora, bene.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ma i ricavi DEVONO assolutamente aumentate ora che siamo cinesi e possiamo espandere il brand in Oriente tra le tante cose. Mi aspetto grandi ricavi sinceramente, non vorremmo andare in perdita ogni anno?


E un attimo, son proprietari da un mese e qualcosa...


----------



## Coripra (18 Maggio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sono troppo di parte se dico che quando parla è sempre chiaro e deciso? Forse ero solo.abituato malissimo prima



E' solo che a furia di prendere martellate sui denti, ci siamo nutriti di pappine per anni.
Ma ora con la nuova dentiera mordiamo che è un piacere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> a fine agosto si fanno i migliori affari (cit.)



Non ha mai specificato per chi però...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al di là dello schifo di prima, a livello comunicativo è davvero una bomba di dirigente. Io non me lo aspettavo così, sono piacevolmente sorpreso.
> 
> *Ovviamente poi saranno i fatti concreti ad essere giudicati.* Ma per ora, bene.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te, però come inizio sono piacevolmente sorpreso


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me saremo una società stile il Napoli degli ultimi anni (ovviamente avremo dei rossi di bilancio come già ampiamente anticipato da Fassone per colpa della vecchia dirigenza)


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2017)

E dire che tutto ciò è la NORMALITA'!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2017)

Fantastico il passaggio sulla juve.
L'ho sempre pensato e Fassone indirettamente sta dandomi conferma : il potenziale del milan è nettamente superiore a quello della juve. NETTAMENTE!!!
E non solo in quanto a spettatori allo stadio ma per tutto ciò che orbita attorno al marchio.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2017)

si però attenzione: in realtà 2/3 significa che su una rosa di 27 giocatori ne mancano 9......in realtà tutte le squadre a luglio hanno 2/3 della rosa.... o no?


----------



## Gas (18 Maggio 2017)

Non mi tornano i conti.
Quanti stanno in rosa 24 ? 2/3 vuol dire 16, in pratica a Luglio ne mancherebbero ben 8 ! E se contiamo che in quelli già disponibili a Luglio ci sono almeno 3/4 nuovi acquisti significa che della rosa attuale ne rimangono solo 12.
Secondo me si è espresso male, credo che intendesse dire che a Luglio due terzi dei nuovi acquisti sarà già a disposizione, che è diverso.


----------



## de sica (18 Maggio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo me saremo una società stile il Napoli degli ultimi anni (ovviamente avremo dei rossi di bilancio come già ampiamente anticipato da Fassone per colpa della vecchia dirigenza)



Con l'unica differenza che noi siamo abituati a vincere, loro ad arrivare secondi al massimo. Ed è una sostanziale differenza questa 
Vincere aiuta a vincere


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si però attenzione: in realtà 2/3 significa che su una rosa di 27 giocatori ne mancano 9......in realtà tutte le squadre a luglio hanno 2/3 della rosa.... o no?





Gas ha scritto:


> Non mi tornano i conti.
> Quanti stanno in rosa 24 ? 2/3 vuol dire 16, in pratica a Luglio ne mancherebbero ben 8 ! E se contiamo che in quelli già disponibili a Luglio ci sono almeno 3/4 nuovi acquisti significa che della rosa attuale ne rimangono solo 12.
> Secondo me si è espresso male, credo che intendesse dire che a Luglio due terzi dei nuovi acquisti sarà già a disposizione, che è diverso.



 

ma ragazzi è un modo di dire non è matematico


----------



## Il Genio (18 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si però attenzione: in realtà 2/3 significa che su una rosa di 27 giocatori ne mancano 9......in realtà tutte le squadre a luglio hanno 2/3 della rosa.... o no?





Gas ha scritto:


> Non mi tornano i conti.
> Quanti stanno in rosa 24 ? 2/3 vuol dire 16, in pratica a Luglio ne mancherebbero ben 8 ! E se contiamo che in quelli già disponibili a Luglio ci sono almeno 3/4 nuovi acquisti significa che della rosa attuale ne rimangono solo 12.
> Secondo me si è espresso male, credo che intendesse dire che a Luglio due terzi dei nuovi acquisti sarà già a disposizione, che è diverso.




Credo intenda i 2/3 degli acquisti


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mi ero dimenticato di non parlare più di certi personaggi! Sorry!! Effettivamente gli è stato dato fin troppo risalto


----------



## Black (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



ogni volta che parla Fassone devo sottoscrivere al 100% le sue dichiarazioni. Ovvio che il giudizio lo daremo in futuro, ma rispetto a prima (e bastava poco) il miglioramento è notevole!

che poi quando parla del confronto stadio della Juve è godimento puro...poi finalmente si parla di capienza adeguata. Altro che stadietto da 40.000 posti


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Con l'unica differenza che noi siamo abituati a vincere, loro ad arrivare secondi al massimo. Ed è una sostanziale differenza questa
> Vincere aiuta a vincere



Vero.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2017)

*Cristiano Ruiu: "A microfoni e telecamere spente, Fassone ha spiegato le strategie di mercato: l'idea è quella di prendere due giocatori che abbiano già vinto qualcosa di importante nella loro carriera, affiancando tre giovani che abbiano accumulato un importante numero di presenze. Per il resto si vedrà. A domanda specifica su Morata, non ha smentito e ha mantenuto un profilo evasivo." *


----------



## Crox93 (18 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ruiu: "A microfoni e telecamere spente, Fassone ha spiegato le strategie di mercato: l'idea è quella di prendere due giocatori che abbiano già vinto qualcosa di importante nella loro carriera, affiancando tre giovani che abbiano accumulato un importante numero di presenze. Per il resto si vedrà. A domanda specifica su Morata, non ha smentito e ha mantenuto un profilo evasivo." *



Nulla di fazioso Cristiano? La mamma ti ha sgridato?


----------



## Marilson (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



avesse detto una parola fuori posto, una  .. condivido anche gli spazi


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2017)

Sui 2/3 credo che intenda sia conferme che acquisti.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".



Il Milan ha bisogno di uno stadio proprio o si compra San siro e diventa nostro, oppure si costruisce uno. Anche in Svizzera o in Francia se è necessario, non si può non avere uno stadio siamo nel 2018 .. Persino l'Atletico lo ha cambiato


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ruiu: "A microfoni e telecamere spente, Fassone ha spiegato le strategie di mercato: l'idea è quella di prendere due giocatori che abbiano già vinto qualcosa di importante nella loro carriera, affiancando tre giovani che abbiano accumulato un importante numero di presenze. Per il resto si vedrà. A domanda specifica su Morata, non ha smentito e ha mantenuto un profilo evasivo." *



Ma perche lo quotate a questo ??? è stato scritto 8mila volte .. non nominatelo più . 

Vive grazie a noi che continuano a dare visibilità a questo essere che non merita nulla se non di cadere nel dimenticatoio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Maggio 2017)

> L’edizione odierna del Corriere della Sera riporta questa mattina le cifre dell’affare che porterà Franck Kessie a vestire la maglia del Milan: l’operazione avverrà infatti sulla base di un prestito biennale di 5 milioni con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 23 milioni.



se fosse vero sarebbe un super risparmio a medio termine !
cioè un Kessie pagato 5 milioni i primi 2 anni


----------



## kolao95 (18 Maggio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non mi tornano i conti.
> Quanti stanno in rosa 24 ? 2/3 vuol dire 16, in pratica a Luglio ne mancherebbero ben 8 ! E se contiamo che in quelli già disponibili a Luglio ci sono almeno 3/4 nuovi acquisti significa che della rosa attuale ne rimangono solo 12.
> Secondo me si è espresso male, credo che intendesse dire che a Luglio due terzi dei nuovi acquisti sarà già a disposizione, che è diverso.


Sì, probabilmente è così.


----------



## Milo (18 Maggio 2017)

Ma quindi stadio nuovo? E non ho capito, stadio pronto tra 4 anni o iniziano i lavori tra 4 anni??


----------



## sballotello (18 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Frasi commoventi, rispetto alla melma a cui eravamo abituati prima



.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Maggio 2017)

Finalmente un professionista serio che parla chiaro ai tifosi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Maggio 2017)

Per la prima volta non vedo l'ora che finisca il campionato per vivere un calciomercato finalmente fatto come si deve!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Maggio 2017)

Sembra di sognare a sentire parlare chiaramente e con progettualità


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2017)

*Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Umh, non mi convince per nulla
> 
> com'è possibile prendere qualcuno se prima non parte qualcuno?
> poi una squadra seria si assembla a fine agosto, mendicando esuberi,
> ...


STANDING OVATION!!! 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ha mai specificato per chi però...


Davvero: a ci potrebbe appartenere questa citazione che "i migliori affari si fanno a fine agosto?" ci devo riflettere...



Aron ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ruiu: "A microfoni e telecamere spente, Fassone ha spiegato le strategie di mercato: l'idea è quella di prendere due giocatori che abbiano già vinto qualcosa di importante nella loro carriera, affiancando tre giovani che abbiano accumulato un importante numero di presenze. Per il resto si vedrà. A domanda specifica su Morata, non ha smentito e ha mantenuto un profilo evasivo." *


Ovviamente "A microfoni e telecamere spente", vero Cristiano? Praticamente l'ha sussurrato all'orecchio a te? Cambia già il vento anche per te?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*


Sembra un sogno, anche se è la normalità... solo nella mente malata del condor non si deve spendere se il bilancio è in negativo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*



Si vola raga SI VOLAAAAAAAAAAAA 130 !!


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*



un limite per il tetto ingaggi? mi auguro solo per i primi anni. Altrimenti non si competerà mai con le big.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> un limite per il tetto ingaggi? mi auguro solo per i primi anni. Altrimenti non si competerà mai con le big.



Ma che vuol dire ?  tu sai quant'e ? Magari è 10 milioni


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire ?  tu sai quant'e ? Magari è 10 milioni



è sbagliato di per se il concetto del tetto ingaggi. Può essere anche di 12, non è questo il punto. Se metti un tetto ingaggi, nei prossimi anni non potrai competere in sede mercato con le big. Esempio, se tra 3 anni torniamo competitivi in maniera importante, quando serviranno i giocatori top per fare il definitivo salto di qualità, che già OGGI prendono 10 mln di euro, non potrai prenderli. 
Per questo mi auguro intenda per il momento, in attesa di aumentare i ricavi in maniera importante.


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2017)

Ci sorprendiamo della normalità...queste cose sono normali, il lavoro estivo è fondamentale per la stagione, avere la rosa a dispozione nella sua quasi totalità è il minimo. Ad agosto si fanno i dettagli, a massimo il colpo grosso, non mezza rosa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> un limite per il tetto ingaggi? mi auguro solo per i primi anni. Altrimenti non si competerà mai con le big.


È stato alzato il tetto ingaggi! Per favorire sicuramente l'acquisto di morata! Piano piano anche noi arriveremo a non averlo proprio!


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È stato alzato il tetto ingaggi! Per favorire sicuramente l'acquisto di morata! Piano piano anche noi arriveremo a non averlo proprio!



anche secondo me è stato alzato per favorire un colpo grosso, non so se Morata o un altro, l'importante come dici è che in futuro sparirà.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*



*I* prossim*I* bilanc*I*?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non mi tornano i conti.
> Quanti stanno in rosa 24 ? 2/3 vuol dire 16, in pratica a Luglio ne mancherebbero ben 8 ! E se contiamo che in quelli già disponibili a Luglio ci sono almeno 3/4 nuovi acquisti significa che della rosa attuale ne rimangono solo 12.
> Secondo me si è espresso male, credo che intendesse dire che a Luglio due terzi dei nuovi acquisti sarà già a disposizione, che è diverso.



Si riferiva sicuramente agli acquisti, ma sono convinto che ne arriveranno almeno una dozzina nuovi.... con relative partenze in massa
per cui sono valide entrambe le versioni


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2017)

Siamo tornati una squadra di calcio di vertice.

Perchè nessuno, dopo i primi acquisti, andrà a schiaffare queste parole e i fatti in faccia al faccendiere pelato?
Quanto godrei a vedere un giornalista dirgli "Scusi signor galliani, ma gli affari migliori non si facevano a fine agosto? e il mercato che non è più gestito dalla spiaggia di forte dei marmi? E come si permettono di fare arrivare qualcuno prima che partano altri? Un commento, la prego!"


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Maggio 2017)

Dopo i vari "tifosi non evoluti" "siamo ultracompetitivi" "Preziosi è un amico" "si non esce nessuno non arriva nessuno" Fassone è una sorte di musica per le nostre orecchie.


----------



## koti (18 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ruiu: "A microfoni e telecamere spente, Fassone ha spiegato le strategie di mercato: l'idea è quella di prendere due giocatori che abbiano già vinto qualcosa di importante nella loro carriera, affiancando tre giovani che abbiano accumulato un importante numero di presenze. Per il resto si vedrà. A domanda specifica su Morata, non ha smentito e ha mantenuto un profilo evasivo." *


"due giocatori che abbiano già vinto qualcosa di importante"

Gustavo e Morata?


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2017)

Dalle parole sullo stadio si evince che vogliono ristrutturarlo...con l'Inter o senza Inter?


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Maggio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dalle parole sullo stadio si evince che vogliono ristrutturarlo...con l'Inter o senza Inter?



Deve assolutamente essere senza.


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Deve assolutamente essere senza.



speriamo!


----------



## Igniorante (18 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> un limite per il tetto ingaggi? mi auguro solo per i primi anni. Altrimenti non si competerà mai con le big.



Fossero vere le indiscrezioni, massimo 5.5 per ogni acquisto di medio livello che non abbia bisogno del consenso di Han Li e Fassone insieme... Il che mi pare molto buono, per le nostre disponibilità attuali... Inoltre è bellissimo sentir parlare di bilanci in passivo per colpa della campagna acquisti, dopo estati di fregnacce sul FPF, sulla fiscalità spagnola e sul pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".
> 
> *Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*



Ogni volta che lo sento parlare è come se stessi facendo un threesome con le sorelle Rodriguez. Sono preoccupato.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Fossero vere le indiscrezioni, massimo 5.5 per ogni acquisto di medio livello che non abbia bisogno del consenso di Han Li e Fassone insieme... Il che mi pare molto buono, per le nostre disponibilità attuali... Inoltre è bellissimo sentir parlare di bilanci in passivo per colpa della campagna acquisti, dopo estati di fregnacce sul FPF, sulla fiscalità spagnola e sul pareggio di bilancio.



non vedere fester e sentire soprattutto è una grande gioia. Comunque Fassone a parole è davvero molto bravo, si sta dimostrando anche competente, chiaro e convincente. Adesso però alle parole è necessario che seguano i fatti, non solo per noi milanisti che ovviamente crediamo alla sua buona fede e alla verità dei suoi discorsi, ma soprattutto per dare un segnale fortissimo a tutto il movimento calcistico, italiano in primis. Il Milan deve assolutamente tornare nell'olimpo delle più forti , per noi tifosi e per tutto il calcio.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2017)

Comunque sul sito ufficiale del Milan c'è l'intervista di Fassone


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che lo sento parlare è come se stessi facendo un threesome con le sorelle Rodriguez. Sono preoccupato.



e se il terzo fosse Fassone?? 
ahahha



PS: a me andrebbe bene anche con lui


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> e se il terzo fosse Fassone??
> ahahha
> 
> 
> ...



Il terzo ovviamente sono io


----------



## ignaxio (18 Maggio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il terzo ovviamente sono io



no.. tu, fassone e una rodriguez.. prendere o lasciare


ok ok.. fine OT..  scusatemi tutti


----------



## Doctore (18 Maggio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sono troppo di parte se dico che quando parla è sempre chiaro e deciso? *Forse ero solo.abituato malissimo prima*



Dice cose normali...e noi alla normalità non siamo abituati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Doctore (18 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2017)

Tutto sembra viaggiare verso la rinascita. Bellissimo leggere queste dichiarazioni. Gli unici dubbi che mi rimangono sono quelli sull'allenatore. Montella dal 1 luglio non avrà piu scuse.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tutto sembra viaggiare verso la rinascita. Bellissimo leggere queste dichiarazioni. Gli unici dubbi che mi rimangono sono quelli sull'allenatore. Montella dal 1 luglio non avrà piu scuse.



Perfetto , nel caso fallisse verrà sostituito . I cineZi FalZi cit non guardano in faccia a nessuno


----------



## 666psycho (19 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche Galliani era un incompetente , semplice.



soprattutto perché il nostro caro Gallo era in giro a prendere il sole dal 30 maggio al 15 agosto...


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky sulle dichiarazioni di Fassone in merito al mercato del Milan in vista della prossima stagione. Queste le parole dell'AD:"Per luglio la squadra sarà quasi al completo. All'inizio del ritiro Montella avrà i due terzi della rosa a disposizione. Faremo investimenti sul mercato quindi il bilancio sarà ancora negativo. Abbiamo in programma di aumentare il monte stipendi. Se faremo i preliminari di Europa League, andremo in Cina solo per due partite amichevoli. I ricavi saranno bassi. Se i preliminari andranno bene, ci sarà forse un'altra amichevole. In base alla capienza, il Milan, dallo stadio, può ricavare il doppio rispetto alla Juve. Il problema stadio verrà risolto entro quattro anni. La capienza ottimale è intorno alle 60.000 unità".
> 
> *Ancora Fassone a Milan Tv:"Per quanto riguarda lo stadio, stiamo valutando una modifica sul piano strutturale, e ne abbiamo già parlato con Sala. E non è detto che San Siro in questi anni non possa essere sviluppato in modo migliore. Dobbiamo alzare la media dei tifosi presenti sugli spalti. Vogliamo inserire giocatori di un certo livello, quindi il monte ingaggi potrebbe salire nei prossimi anni. Ma ho detto agli azionisti che ci sarà un limite massimo entro cui attenersi. La squadra va rinforzata, spendere cifre grossi quindi anche i prossimi bilanci non saranno positivi".*


Il progetto mini stadio è definitivamente abbandonato. Un club come il Milan non può avere una presenza da stadio come quella della torinese Juventus. Sessantamila vanno bene, se si pensa di riempire sempre quello stadio ad ogni partita. Sulla struttura avrei pochi dubbi: se sarà possibile, andare via da San Siro, e costruirne uno privato. E quel termine di quattro anni, oltre quello del piano industriale e di investimenti annunciato, esprime quella volontà. Bene, benissimo.


----------

